# [Please read forum rules before posting]



## LeoDEBEE (Mar 8, 2014)

[The is the *Last Minute* Rental Forum- all request must be for the next 45 days.  For long-term request, please us the TUG Marketplace.]


----------



## LeoDEBEE (Mar 9, 2014)

*Deleted*

[Please comply with the posting rules for this forum.  You may only post for weeks beginning 45 days out or less.  See the date in bold red type.]


----------

